
Myspace may have lost more than a decade’s worth of user music - harijoe
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/18/myspace-may-have-lost-more-than-a-decades-worth-of-user-music/
======
nilskidoo
A reminder that absolutely nothing online is permanent.

